# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Singularity Experience, a professional iPhone app for Lucid Dreamers

## Ev

Connecting to the iTunes Store.


Singularity Experience is my 2nd attempt at smartphone based lucid dreaming aid. The first one was the original Lucid Dreaming App for Android. The speed at which I was able to develop this app makes me a believer in Singularity.

In 2004, along with a handful of other dreamers I found the Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dreaming technique. The idea itself has been implanted in my mind by Dr. Stephen LaBerge's track "Trance induction of lucid dreaming -bedtime". In that track, Stephen says:




> And you will find that you can re-enter any dream that you wish or create any new dream



This single phrase really works. Back in 2004, I called it Dream Reentry, because this is the essence of the technique.

The technique is a form of WILD, which is performed at the moment of sudden awakening from a dream. There's no need to lay in bed for 45 minutes, no need to get out of bed at all. The most dim realization that you are awake in bed may be turned into a lucid dream with a simple visualization exercise.

Over the years, *there have been multiple dreamers both on DreamViews and LD4All who have discovered the same technique*, completely independently! All of them report similar experiences with the same theme: A dream may be re-entered upon a certain kind of awakening. You might've heard about Dream Chaining, DEILD, WILD Chaining or Dream Re-Entry. 


Normally, people wake up to report dreams in the light sleep stage that follows REM. This is when the brain chemistry has changed, the sleep paralysis is gone, and it is possible to recall and write down fragments of a dream. But such state makes it difficult to re-enter dreams consciously, unless you are in one of the later sleep cycles when it is still dark outside.


Dream reentry requires the dreamer to be awakened earlier - in REM. This does not happen naturally and requires an external cue, or a feat of willpower.

For example: You are frustrated with having a dream about being in a classroom after going to classes for 7 hours a day. You are fed up with the dream and wake up. This is a prime kind of awakening for dream reentry. (For more info, see this video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=750x-JGcNzs)

For me, in August 2004, the external cue was most likely provided by cars driving by my window (I was sleeping on a porch with windows open due to heat). This little impulse of light and sound awakened my mind just a little bit to be able to re-enter a dream at will. At that point, I've been a *hardcore lucid dreamer* for over 8 months.  I've had multiple WILDs, a couple OOBEs, experimented with recurring dreamsigns and repeatedly caught myself dreaming in my house by doing reality checks. All of these methods combined produced no more than 4 lucid dreams a week with a ton of effort: daily practice, daily posting, daily supplements and countless affirmations.

Then, at the beginning of August 2004, I discovered dream re-enty and I was able to relax. I went to bed knowing that I will dream consciously sometime between the end of the 2nd and 5th sleep cycle. 

*This is when I got the first taste of on-demand, at will, almost every day lucid dreaming.* Using the dream reentry technique I was able to re-enter the same dream up to 5 times. The anxiety about awakenings disappeared. I was able to continue my adventures at will, perform fantastic experiments with matter and all sorts of dream powers.

Then I entered college, and my sleep schedule changed, the external cue disappeared. The diet changed. Ever since I've been looking for a way to re-capture the same experiences that I had all those years ago. 

I've tried most of the lucid dreaming techniques out there. They all take too much effort to learn AND practice! After getting a taste of an almost instant transition from wakefulness to a dream, without hallucinations, almost without failure, it is hard to start practicing "sub-optimal" techniques again. Why lay in bed for 90 minutes trying to WILD, when I can re-enter a dream in 50 seconds upon awakening from a dream?

The idea of creating an app to help with Dream Reentry has guided my life since 2006. 3 out of 4 of my jobs have been working in industries that I hoped would help me create such an aid. They didn't. The industry seems asleep and pursuing long term strategies, unwilling to experiment with new ideas.  I'm an electrical engineering student by education, and over the last 3-4 years have taught myself enough programming languages to be able to finally realize my vision of the lucid dreaming aid:

*An inexpensive, portable, wireless tool to help with dream reentry.*  Not 200$, not 99$,* but 5$*. That's a galon of apple juice, 20-40 miles of driving a car,  half a bottle of B6 at a local pharmacy, half a bottle of 5-HTP, or a coffee and a pastry at Starbucks. It's really affordable


I do not know if it works yet. The Android app has been in development for 3 months and in testing since April 20011.* I do not hear any spectacular tales of lucidity from my Android app*, which makes me believe that the traditional "External cue gets integrated into a dream" approach is finicky at best. 

This is why this app, an evolution of the lucid dreaming app does not claim that cues will get integrated into a dream. They may, *but the results of my experiments were unpredictable:*
Experiments with orange light:
I've been painting orange racing stripes on a car after seeing orange lightI've heard programmers discuss my app's interface within a dreamI've done powerpoint presentations on my app within a dreamI've seen cars drive by with really orange headlights.I've seen dream characters fire guns (orange flash).I've had dream characters exchange phone callsI've been acting on text messages that I received in a dream.

All of these cues are really, really random, they caused 1 realization of dreaming in close to 3 weeks of testing. They are recognized as cues after the fact, but not in a dream. Both audio and light cues integrate into the dream in the most random, unpredictable way, making it difficult to understand, even with months of LD training.

On the bright side, I had multiple episodes of my recurring dreamsign - my middle school. I found myself drawn to the object, in some dreams literally hanging off it's side trying to peer in. Such occurrences indicate that my awareness in a dream is elevated. 

*This is why I'm abandoning the efforts of DILD in favor of DEILD and dream reentry.* This technique focuses on entering a particular lucid dreaming scene - the last scene of a faded dream. There's no doubt when scene materializes that you are in a dream. *It is the best technique.* It dramatically raises your confidence in your LD ability, reduces anxiety about awakening, requires virtually no preparation, can be combined with Non-Induction, etc.


Singularity Experience is the first step towards realization of this project. The current (December 2011) version of the app is still dumb. It is really, really basic, it works through the mattress, while the app should really be mounted on your wrist. 

What I'm hoping to accomplish with this project are 2 things:
1) Bring lucid dreaming into the mainstream
2) Arise interest within the scientific community regarding the potential applications of lucid dreaming in physics, study of brain and consciousness. I find that the majority of scientists who write papers on the subject have 0 mystical experience. No experience of existing within the mind whatsoever. How can they possibly postulate theories of consciousness without seeing the limitations of their own thinking?

*Lucid Dreaming is an amazing tool.* I'm sure we would all agree on this topic, otherwise we would not be on this forum. Futurists like Ray Kurzweil predict that the brain uploading will happen some time after 2045. That's lucid dreaming like experience on-demand. We will be able to swap bodies, merge our knowledge together, etc. But we, as lucid dreamers have already experienced these things in our lucid dreams! 

I'm hoping that by attracting scientific attention to the subject (with the catchy app name), the lucid dream induction devices would be able to improve exponentially - at the same pace as the technology around us. The engineering techniques that boggle my mind, the statistical analysis that makes me want to  bash my head against the wall are fluently understood by many engineers and statisticians around the world. The multi-threading issues that cause my app to crash can be resolved in a matter of minutes by a professional programmer.

It wouldn't take a single lucid dreamer 8 years to create a lucid dreaming aid. It would take a collective of scientists, programmers and engineers 3 months to put a world class product on the market. A product that would finally work. Currently I'm working on making this happen.

I ask for your support in helping realize this dream. Let's make lucid dreaming a more mainstream activity. Let's inform sleep scientists, doctors and programmers that we want a lucid dreaming aid that works. Unless there's a market, we will keep seeing hundreds of "Smart Alarm" clocks, but little to none professional quality lucid dreaming apps.

*Let's start the Lucid Dreaming Evolution*.
Connecting to the iTunes Store.



Additional materials:
App store promotion: Singularity Experience » Lucid Dreaming App
User manual and help Singularity iPhone Help » Lucid Dreaming App

----------


## Ev

This post is reserved as I describe some of the features of the app

Beginner Mode:



The app itself has a lot of features, and most of them have been hidden for the beginner mode, what remains:

4 Presets:
Silent - the app will not play reminders, use it as a sleep tracker,Gentle - always the same preset: blue light,  60 seconds of light, 12 seconds of audioDEILD - Always the same preset, you can pick the color of light, light duration and audio durationCustom - the app will play up to 3 reminders in order, each one may have different light and audio duration

Beginner mode is really simple: 
Pick the preset that you want, beginners should start with GentleTest the preset to ensure you have the correct volumeUse swipe gestures to read 4 short slides explaining the app's principle of operation.Start the app, attempt to reenter the dream when you hear the reminder at night.You can tap the screen to create a blank dream journal entry at night (marks dream times)Turn off the app in the morning.

The beginner mode is intended to hide the complexity of the app, at least for the first few days as you are getting used to the idea of sleeping with an EILD device on your mattress. 

Here's a youtube video which introduces some of the features of the app


Astro-Biological clock


This idea takes a lot of words to express, but *once you see it in action, you would understand it pretty easily*.

The circadian rhythm and resulting sleep cycles are influenced by the amount of light in any given day and the sunset/sunrise times. Melatonin secretion (Dim light melatonin onset) starts approximately 2 sleep cycles after sunset, and is triggered by low light and inactivity. 

The app takes all this complexity and hides it by letting you rotate the outer dial of the app to pick you bedtime and wake-up time. Once you have done so, you would instantly see when you will dream on the given night. (all the markers on the dial rotate at once).

For each marker, you can assign a reminder that may (or may not) be played once the app detects a high probability of you being in REM. It does not detect REM. It guesses intelligently based on light sleep stages that preceed REM.

Here's a tutorial on how to configure reminders

This feature is really cool, as it lets you:
See how much hours of sunlight are in a given day (thus estimate when your body would want to start releasing melatonin)Estimate which of your dreams would happen during darkness. (Highest chance of lucid dreaming is during the last 2 sleep cycles AND when it is still dark outside).Estimate your progress through a sleep cycle (see how close is the sun arrow to your dreaming marker).Estimate if it is a good time to awaken (how close is the sun arrow to the dreaming marker.

The silver an black arrows remember the last time you started and stopped the app. So if you went to sleep at 1:30, woke up at 9:00 and reported 6 dreams, chances are you would want to repeat this. If you go to sleep at 1:30 the next night and wake up at 9, everything would be good. But if all of the sudden you go to sleep at 2:30, the sleep patterns would be messed up, and you may only recall 1-2 dreams, because your body is adjusting it's sleep cycle. 

All of these are just my observations from the few months during which I've used the app daily. This is not a medical fact and the understanding of the sleep cycles would likely be refined in the future. 

Sleep history



Even if you are not using the app for lucid dream induction with DEILD, *you will still love the sleep history*. If you wake up after your dreams to record them, you may have a journal full of scribbled notes. they are hard to analyze for dreamsigns, and are VERY difficult to plot.

Sleep history lets you create dream journal entries with a tap of a button. Exact time of the dream is recorded, and over time you are looking at a screen like the one above. There are 4 types of events currently available within the app

Dreams are green: use these to mark dream awakenings when you remember dream fragmentsAwake episodes are red: use these to mark periods when you were unable to fall asleepNo recall is gray: you may or may not remember a dream for this awakeningSleep onset latency is black: this indicates the onset of the 1st light sleep stage of the 1st sleep cycle.Rise time is orange

*This information alone is enough to help estimate your sleep cycles.* If you wake up after a dream, you know that the dream reported marks a light sleep stage at the end of the sleep cycle (or beginning of the next cycle). By matching the dream markers against built-in rulers above, you would be able to estimate which sleep cycle you are looking at. 

*Sleep onset latency* is also really cool, as I experiment with that, I notice that after ~25 minutes after getting in bed, I turn over and after that I do not remember much. This closely coincides with the SOL provided by the app. This would calm your concerns about insomnia, because the app would show you when you started your first sleep cycle (which is often sooner than what it feels like)

On the history screen, each dream marker brings you to it's corresponding dream journal entry, so you can easily see the precise time of a dream, along with any notes that you might've taken about the dream. 

Over time, I expect that this kind of analysis would be able to reveal a lot of* information about dreams* (for example eating a spicy chipotle wrap at 2PM may manifest itself as a burning dream of battle and anxiety at 3AM, as your body tries to expel the foreign substance  :smiley:  ). Such occurences are normally forgotten, but with a comprehensive dream journal, you would be able to see the effect of food, supplements and stress on your dream performance.

This feature was first introduced in the Android version, but over there all events were of the same color. with the iPhone Singularity Experience, you can see your dreams stacked on top of each other day by day. You will see when you do not dream or do not feel like making the tiny effort to report the dream. Such days should be investigated. 

*Additionally, each day, the app collects 19 sleep scoring metrics* , (I'm providing 19 out of about 40 that I have) which I cannot easily plot within the app. Instead, I'm offering you an opportunity to email yourself the data to be plotted using professional data analysis tools, like Excel or Open Office. Sometime after the app's approval, I will post a spreadsheet here : My Data » Lucid Dreaming App that will let you copy/paste your data to see detailed plots of the sleep metrics.

This data includes :
Activity count - arbitrary measure of human activity, ranging from 0 (completely still ) to tens of thousands for high intensity motionIndex of body movements: large and small.Body movement duration: if you got out of bed, this would spikeSleep Depth: the most interesting metric, predicts deepest sleep, which is followed by the lightest sleep and REMTimes when the app has delivered reminder - use these to estimate the app's effectiveness and look for dreamsigns in your dream journalTimes when you have reported the dream -  roughly predicts the end of a sleep cycleVarious metrics of activity intensity.

Together, these metrics would help you understand (or confuse the hell out of you) how your dreaming unfolds. I've been looking at data like that for the past 6 months, and it's tough to analyze. This is why the files that I'm giving you are divided into Raw, high resolution research data and processed data. Plot either one, do your own research. *DO NOT COPY MY APP's ALGORITHMS INTO CHEAP KNOCKOFFS*!  You have the permission to use the data for* personal use*, but not for any commercial use. 


The app includes a self - hypnosis script, which is intended to help you learn DEILD faster. Memorize the script and recite it in your own voice before going to bed. This would "drill" you to perform DEILD upon awakening before your body gets too awake to be able to reenter dreams consciously.

I'd be glad to answer your questions.

Thank you!

----------


## Ev

This post is reserved as I compile an  FAQ regarding the app

-Which Devices is the app available on?

iPhone 4, iPhone 4GS, iPod4GS  running iOS 5.0 +

Not supported: Anything with 3 in it, iPad1,2.

----------


## tommo

I will be buying the iPod tomorrow from your affiliate link, so I guess I'll by the app sometime this week, or whenever the iPod arrives!
Really excited!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> -Which Devices is the app available on?
> 
> iPhone 4, iPhone 4GS, iPod4GS running iOS 5.0 +



Sorry if this is a dumb question, I get confused with the amount of ipods there are but, will this work on my Ipod 4g running ios5? its not the 'S'...  If so why not?

----------


## Ev

> Sorry if this is a dumb question, I get confused with the amount of ipods there are but, will this work on my Ipod 4g running ios5? its not the 'S'...  If so why not?



You are right, there's no iPod4GS, the iPod4G will work.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thats a relief. Look forward to testing this out.

----------


## xXTITANXx

Wow, this apps sounds AMAZING  :smiley: 
Wanna try it so hard... but I have a iPod 3G  :Sad:

----------


## TeaSea

Argh, this is almost enough to make me buy an iPod...





> I will be buying the iPod tomorrow from your affiliate link, so I guess I'll by the app sometime this week, or whenever the iPod arrives!
> Really excited!



What's this about an affiliate link?

----------


## tommo

> Argh, this is almost enough to make me buy an iPod...
> 
> 
> 
> What's this about an affiliate link?



 On his website, he just has a link to the Apple Amazon store.  He gets 7% of the price if you buy it through that link.
I actually don't think I can buy it from there though.  It's an American store, they always refund my money and say
we can't sell to Australia, go buy one for 25% more at your local store.... lol....

----------


## Ev

> On his website, he just has a link to the Apple Amazon store.  He gets 7% of the price if you buy it through that link.
> I actually don't think I can buy it from there though.  It's an American store, they always refund my money and say
> we can't sell to Australia, go buy one for 25% more at your local store.... lol....



Actually it might be a bit less  :smiley:  I saw some iPods 8GB at a local walmart for 187$, while they are about 200 online.


Anyways, the app is now ready for sale. It's name is Singularity Experience, it is 5$US, works on iPhone4, iPod Touch 4th generation.

Here are some promotional codes, first come first serve (expires January 15th)

Y4F4E7TXRRFT
HREKJWTXTTKF
LNKLYX9FE4W3
NJ474REKXHYX
7PRANJ6W7FYL

LN3KLFL3TYET
HKAA66TK7R97
HNT4EFEP9MH9
FHMMTWYF3FWJ
J4RKWH7PXFAH

W3MHWWFFW6AM
X3HHK9KPW6FN
PH37HLMARPT4
X7J9XPPTHFKW
ETR3RWWMEAXY

here's how to redeem a promo code
Redeeming a Free Promo Code for an iPhone App - iPhone How To Docs - Inner Fence

----------


## Kitties

This looks awesome! Thank you for the code~ I just downloaded it, will try it out tonight or tomorrow night.

----------


## tommo

> Actually it might be a bit less  I saw some iPods 8GB at a local walmart for 187$, while they are about 200 online.
> 
> 
> Anyways, the app is now ready for sale. It's name is Singularity Experience, it is 5$US, works on iPhone4, iPod Touch 4th generation.



Hm, ok maybe they are just the same here.  I also saw one at Kmart (basically walmart I think) for $187 too.  Online here (at the Apple store) they are $220.
Oh well, I would buy it from your link if I could.  Thought that counts right?  ::lol:: 

Can't wait to download this app.  Might have to wait until Christmas to get it, hopefully there's still some promo codes left lol

----------


## Malac Reborn

Regarding the sleep metrics function, would it be possible for users to submit their data towards a publicized centralized database? I'm sure you could see the scientific benefit in this. It would also be beneficial for there to be a program that could compile such data into a generalized format, pinpointing numeric averages of all night by night measured activity - on the individual and group level. ::thumbup::

----------


## Choi

Just bought it  :smiley:  Looks awesome, will start using it tonight. Thank you so much Ev!  ::D:

----------


## Ev

Thanks guys!





> Regarding the sleep metrics function, would it be possible for users to submit their data towards a publicized centralized database? I'm sure you could see the scientific benefit in this. It would also be beneficial for there to be a program that could compile such data into a generalized format, pinpointing numeric averages of all night by night measured activity - on the individual and group level.



I'm putting together a spreadsheet which will let you plot data in excel. Right now there's a bug in the data processing, so the High resolution file may get corrupted. I'll be fixing that for the next release. The Singularity file is still good though, and you would be able to plot that one to see how your sleep unfolds. If you report dreams upon awakening using the app, you would be able to see what kind of activity pattern preceeded the dream. 

If you want to submit your data for the database, you can include science at luciddreamingapp.com when you email yourself the data. It takes quite some time to analyze it, even with a template spreadsheet, so I cannot analyze and respond to individual data submissions.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Sweet, nice one EV. I hope some codes are still valid by the time I get home! Glad to also see your focused on continuing with the app and looking to the future.

----------


## tommo

Are you going to make it possible to compile the data on Mac OS?
I would imagine it would be a lot simpler than windows.  Since you could just use some of the same code you use to display it on the iPod/iPhone.
Just a guess though.

----------


## Shan

Just bought it, looks cool. The calibration doesnt seem to work though; it calibrates so that the progress bar is almost full, then it plays a sound but then it gets stuck there. Is this a known bug? Are there any fixes?

----------


## Ev

> Just bought it, looks cool. The calibration doesnt seem to work though; it calibrates so that the progress bar is almost full, then it plays a sound but then it gets stuck there. Is this a known bug? Are there any fixes?



Hi Shan,

Thank you for buying the app. When the calibration bar is filled, the status below should change to "Calibration Completed/App is ready to use". Does it say "Calibrating" in your case? The Android version proceeded directly to the app, but in this version you have to select either the Beginner or Singularity Tab to work with the app.


Btw, I found a couple of major bugs that I have fixed. These affect how the app logs data, so the High Res data is corrupted, and the sleep quality % is also wrong. I hope that the update will come out before the 21st, otherwise, it will be some time after the 29th (when iTunes review team comes back from vacation).

In terms of data analysis, I will publish a spreadsheet with formulas and graphs. Simply copy-paste your data in there and it will be plotted. Very simple.

----------


## Shan

> Hi Shan,
> 
> Thank you for buying the app. When the calibration bar is filled, the status below should change to "Calibration Completed/App is ready to use". Doe
> s it say "Calibrating" in your case? The Android version proceeded directly to the app, but in this version you have to select either the Beginner or Singularity Tab to work with the app.
> 
> 
> Btw, I found a couple of major bugs that I have fixed. These affect how the app logs data, so the High Res data is corrupted, and the sleep quality % is also wrong. I hope that the update will come out before the 21st, otherwise, it will be some time after the 29th (when iTunes review team comes back from vacation).
> 
> In terms of data analysis, I will publish a spreadsheet with formulas and graphs. Simply copy-paste your data in there and it will be plotted. Very simple.



Sounds good Ev!  :smiley:  No it gets stuck on "calibrating". Its like the bar is NEARLY full, it misses like half a centimeter... When it's in that state, i can't press the stop button either but i can switch to the different tabs like beginner, singularity etc.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Couple questions from the first night - 
1. Is it possible to lock the screen and this app still work? Because even on the lowest brightness the app gives of a vague white light, when the reminder changes to yellow theres hardly any noticeable difference at all unless your looking directly at the screen, which I don't intend to do. Also im contemplating whether leaving a lit screen on for the whole night is a good idea.
2. The graph is quite confusing im not really sure what im looking at. The 'dreamz' app, as you can see from screenshots on that thread shows a basic overview of your rem stages at what time, which helped me a lot and would be more interesting to someone who isnt into all these technical graphs, but i cant use these two apps at once.
3. Dont know if its just me but the whole app is slightly too complicated, and I have to watch your youtube videos before it really starts making sense, which means ive got nothing to refer back to unless I want to sit through another vid.

Im not being an ass, just providing some feedback so your app can be made more accessible, as at the moment, I dont think it really is. Definetly Has great potential though. Keep it up.

----------


## Ev

> Sounds good Ev!  No it gets stuck on "calibrating". Its like the bar is NEARLY full, it misses like half a centimeter... When it's in that state, i can't press the stop button either but i can switch to the different tabs like beginner, singularity etc.



I will investigate the issue.






> Couple questions from the first night - 
> 1. Is it possible to lock the screen and this app still work? Because even on the lowest brightness the app gives of a vague white light, when the reminder changes to yellow theres hardly any noticeable difference at all unless your looking directly at the screen, which I don't intend to do. Also im contemplating whether leaving a lit screen on for the whole night is a good idea.
> 2. The graph is quite confusing im not really sure what im looking at. The 'dreamz' app, as you can see from screenshots on that thread shows a basic overview of your rem stages at what time, which helped me a lot and would be more interesting to someone who isnt into all these technical graphs, but i cant use these two apps at once.
> 3. Dont know if its just me but the whole app is slightly too complicated, and I have to watch your youtube videos before it really starts making sense, which means ive got nothing to refer back to unless I want to sit through another vid.
> 
> Im not being an ass, just providing some feedback so your app can be made more accessible, as at the moment, I dont think it really is. Definetly Has great potential though. Keep it up.




You may be experiencing the "first night effect". This is when your body's awareness of the external object in bed is heightened. I could not sleep too well with my Android app the first few nights either. See if the pattern persists.

1) Running the accelerometer requires the screen to be on. There's no way around it.  I can put the black "screensaver" back. Currently it only shows when the phone is not plugged into the power outlet after 2 minutes. 

2) I will be posting a full excel spreadsheet for plotting data along with the next update. that will plot your data better than anything else out there.

3) The question of simplicity has been bugging me too for quite some time. Thank you for bringing this up again. What specifically do you find too complicated?

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> You may be experiencing the "first night effect". This is when your body's awareness of the external object in bed is heightened. I could not sleep too well with my Android app the first few nights either. See if the pattern persists.
> 
> 1) Running the accelerometer requires the screen to be on. There's no way around it.  I can put the black "screensaver" back. Currently it only shows when the phone is not plugged into the power outlet after 2 minutes. 
> 
> 2) I will be posting a full excel spreadsheet for plotting data along with the next update. that will plot your data better than anything else out there.
> 
> 3) The question of simplicity has been bugging me too for quite some time. Thank you for bringing this up again. What specifically do you find too complicated?



1. I dont know what to suggest, id prefer my room to be completely dark, then have the reminder come on. At the moment by rooms slightly lit up from the app just running normally on lowest brightness.
2.Thats nice, for people that have excel though. Im lazy, and like most people will just want to get an brief idea of the sleep they just had, not have to plug it in upload and copy all graphs and what not over. Again im trying to help, i want people to buy this app and continue to use it, not be put off it after the first night.
3.Well, calibration was fine. As soon as i want on the singularity tab it was kind of a wtf moment. I had to press things randomly to see what happens as it doesnt really say, then I had to watch your vids just to work out how to change little things like what time i was going to sleep.

My overall suggestions would be less buttons and options. From opening the app the very first time > Calibration > Pick what time your going to bed and waking up > what reminder you would like to be played once detected in rem > Start. When you wake up and open the app it will have an option to record your dream, then will produce a basic rough graph showing you your rem stages through the night. Maybe an 'advanced' tab/button that opens up all the options currently present if you wanted to get technical. Using your knowledge from the graphs after a while you would be able work out when you are usually in/out of rem, then in the advanced tab be able to tweak individual stages. A daily rough rem graph is really whats missing for me at the moment.

----------


## Ev

Sorry for the WTF effect. I feel the same way about the human body. WTF is going on with it? 

I've been doing sleep research for close to 8 months now, and the patterns that I see within sleep are puzzling and upredictable. Singularity Tab is my attempt at helping you  understand what's going on without looking at spreadsheets with million table cells. 

This is why there's a rotating dial on the singularity screen - it helps you get a rough understanding of when your dreams would happen (each marker is an end of a sleep cycle). 

Unfortunately, a pretty graph that most sleep apps out there draw for you with REM on top, light sleep and deep sleep are deceiving at best. There's no such thing as detecting REM through the mattress. At best, it can be predicted, and even then, the predictions may be wildly off.

Consider the image below. Green and gray markers are dreams. Blue are lucid dreams. Is there a predictable pattern of dreaming? I don't see one, and this is after looking at multiple days of history at once. Today's pattern of dreaming does not predict tomorrow's pattern. 




How can you hope to predict when you will be dreaming based on a single day line graph which tells you that your "REM" happened at such and such time? Your awakening time, time in bed, diet and caffeine intake may put your body in a completely different mode of operation.

*Such single line "REM" graphs simply deceive you*, because there's no way for you to verify that you indeed have been dreaming at that time! They do not offer you the ability to mark your dreams to confirm or deny that you've indeed been dreaming. 

 What I'm offering is a verifiable way to test when you have been dreaming, and over time adjust your body's internal clock to dream at predictable intervals. 


In terms of simpler interface, it is already in the app. There's a beginner mode with 1 button and 4 presets. You can test the reminder to find out what it looks and sounds like: 

-Gentle Preset - always shows the blue reminder for 60 seconds, then 12 seconds of audio
-DEILD preset - you can configure the reminder's light duration and audio duration
-Silent - no reminders
-Custom - reminders played in order, as on the singularity Tab. 



If you are put off by the app after 1 night of use, the app is not for you. I cannot create an app that appeals to everybody. There are simpler and less feature rich apps for lucid dreaming out there. There's DreamZ, Dream Alarm, dREaM Alarm. One of them may be easier to work with. Hell, if you return this one to apple, you can try all 3 of them for the same price. Maybe they will work better?

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I was merely offering some suggestions and queries. No I am not put off after one night of use, because I realise the potential, I said that I dont want others to be. I will trial it for a few more days and see how it goes though, like all apps ive tried, and I shall try out these presets.
What you said about rem graphs being deceitful, I agree, though they do show a good guest at when it _thinks_ you are in REM, and after a week or two of observing I found a common reoccurrence of when I enter a long rem/light sleep stage, so I wouldnt totally disregard it. But hey, I hope others get some good results and plenty of lucids!

----------


## Ev

Here's what a sleep graph is supposed to look like. 

*The yellow X markers* indicate sleep depth. Sleep depth is rising and falling over the course of the night. Notice how sleep depth has periodic peaks. Sleep depth spikes, then starts to fall resulting in a dream awakening, meaning that the REM is somewhere between the sleep depth peak and the dream awakening. 

This is data picked up from the mattress, so the accuracy is really low. If human movements are a shadow of what's happening in the mind, monitoring motion through the mattress is like observing the shadow of a shadow through a fog. The example below is one of the best sleep graphs that I got with the app.

*The blue raised line* indicates the REM period where the app will be delivering reminders. The blue line at the *middle level indicates light sleep.* The low blue line indicates deep sleep. This is similar to what most sleep graphs give you, except it is guess. *REM cannot be detected through the mattress*. What can be detected are the light sleep stage that preceeded and follow it. The plotted blue REM line is a guess. The guess begins to spike predictably before the dream awakening, meaning you can adjust the app to deliver the reminder later, in REM.

*Green markers are reported dream awakenings*: awakening when either a dream fragment is remembered OR I've woken up right from a dream. Each X shaped marker is 5 minutes. A typical REM window starts at 15 minutes, increasing up to 45 minutes in the later sleep cycles. 

For example, before the first green marker you will see 4 raised blue Xs, that's 20 minutes that the app believes is REM. The dream is reported 10 minutes later. For the next marker, the App believes that it sees 25 minutes of REM, the dream is reported 25 minutes later. this is still a good estimate. 


Each gray X shaped marker is 5 minutes. Each gray arch is 90 minutes. In this case I report dreams in sleep cycles 3,4,5,6, approximately at 90 minute intervals, with one extra dream during the later sleep cycles. 

you can adjust the light reminder duration using the Beginner mode> test>info to delay delivering the audio reminder for as long as you wish. .

----------


## tommo

Couldn't you just put a button in there, so when people have adjusted their setting etc. and lie down to sleep, they can press a button which will bring up a black screen?
Instead of just having a screensaver.  Would save a heap of battery life.

So, if I have this correct....
The app, at the moment, will not alert you that you are in REM?

----------


## Ev

> Couldn't you just put a button in there, so when people have adjusted their setting etc. and lie down to sleep, they can press a button which will bring up a black screen?
> Instead of just having a screensaver.  Would save a heap of battery life.
> 
> So, if I have this correct....
> The app, at the moment, will not alert you that you are in REM?



That's a fantastic idea. I made the sun button in the middle blank the screen. 

The app plays a reminder when the user should be dreaming. I must say that this is an educated guess. There's no EOG to confirm that the user's eyes are moving rapidly. This is why calling that REM would be a mistake. In the upcoming update I will include an option to delay the reminder by a certain number of minutes. This should make it easier to try different times during dreaming.

----------


## Rozollo

Can you port this to Android? I just got a Galaxy Nexus, and there is no way I am buying anything Apple even thought this app looks amazing. If not, I'll make do with the Lucid Dreaming App.

----------


## Ev

> Can you port this to Android? I just got a Galaxy Nexus, and there is no way I am buying anything Apple even thought this app looks amazing. If not, I'll make do with the Lucid Dreaming App.



I will improve the Android version's detection algorithm, but it will not look that pretty or polished. I hear they released Android 4.0, maybe that one will look better than 2.2. 


Here's a preview of the history analysis feature that I will be adding with the next update. It attempts to answer this question:

When do I dream, and what influences it? 

The graph shows 13 days of dreams reported upon awakening. Any time I write in a dream journal, I mark the dream with the app. The Y Axis shows seconds of the day with 0 being midnight. The major gridlines are spaced at 90 minutes. 

These are preliminary results, and the data is still very rough.

*The interesting thing is that the dreams, when plotted in such a way seem to align with some time, which appears to be independent of the time in bed.* Since the circadian rhythm controls the biological clock, and the biological clock controls when we are dreaming, I hypothesize that by aligning the biological clock, the dreaming pattern would also be changed. 

The leftmost line (#1 on X axis) is the last night. I had 7 dreams reported, including a rare dream during the first sleep cycle. 

I hope that information like that would help me find the optimal times of going to bed and waking up. Hypothetically, this would cut the extra time spent in falling asleep and snooze fests in the morning. Since getting out of bed is easiest at the light sleep stage, this should also improve the productivity in the morning and reduce the need for coffee.

The coolest thing is that the dream recall and clarity also seem to vary overnight. In the future versions of such analysis, I will include dream quality, dream control and sleep quality along with other metrics.

----------


## Choi

I used the DEILD function this night and the apps predictions were unbelievable! I remembered a moment from the dream upon awakening and I guess that the cue made me more aware and I thought that I had woke up so I got a false awakening instead, when I had my fakse awakening I remembered to wiggle my fingers like the instruction said. And when I felt that I could move my hand completely I had stabilised the dream enough, but it was so real that I thought I was awake. This happend three times! And the app made perfect predictions, so I am excited for the next night  ::D:

----------


## BugsBugsBugs

Dear Developer,

I was lucky to redeem one of the promotion codes you posted, so I got the app for free.

I honestly believe you released the app too early, because I am either stupid or there are a lot of bugs.

Also a lot of times you forgot to disable functionality, like swiping left right after clicking "Info" on the reminder selection. 

I am absolutely not able to set the alarm in the morning (except by using a preset other than custom, but even then I cannot change anything in the wake-up reminders - this might be intentioned). I tried everything. When i tap the play button, nothing will happen, no light, no vibration, no sound - and yes: that green thing is set to on.

I have questions regarding the UI which are not covered in the documentation.

When I tap the settings (clockwork), I find out that I can click on sound, on light and on vibration. Everytime I do that, the icon rotates a little (like 10 degrees). Does this have a meaning? Because it does not matter if I change anything (like for the sound). For the "light" it seems like I can set it to "I can see" and "Light", I can also select different lights in the apps status bar. By the way: Again this status bar with the "Set" option keeps being there, even if I close the "clockwork". If it does matter, why can I switch the green things beneath the icons? Again to enable / disable on second instance?

If I want to use the clockwork, for example to turn on / off reminders, why can I not select them without the other setting dialog (full screen with time interval settings) popping up every time?

Why are there two completely different ways to set / configure a reminder, while some features are covered in both ways and some are not and some seem twice? Why do I have to use both when I only want to use one? Can you not design this in a more simple, elegant and clear way? Maybe, until then, give us a simple debug menu where you can set it like in the Settings of iOS?


I have to say it is extremely difficult to understand such a complex application if you don't know whether the current GUI state is intentioned or not, if switches are supposed make sense and when they are not.

Next thing is: Somehow the application seems to mix up the sounds associated to the lights. I switch through the reminders and they all have the same sound. What is happening there? I wildly suppose the bug could be triggered by trying to play music for "void".

Again, I want to state that I see high potential in the app, but I am glad that I haven't bought it - because the app has to go through *major bugtesting* before being released to a major audience. Get this app straight  :smiley:  Please .... I like it!

----------


## Kitties

I used the app for the first time last night, and had an amusing dream about it, haha. I dreamt I woke up and turned off the app, and saw it had a fiery background. It would give you a summary of your night, and it said, "Lots of movement last night. Must be all those Volcano Bats." and it had loads more references to these Volcano Bats (capitalized) everywhere lol. 

Anyway, if it played any reminders I didn't hear them, and I didn't wake up to record any dreams, but I did go to bed really late. I'm still getting the hang of it, so I'll watch the videos and such before I use it again tonight. It does look nice.

----------


## Ev

> I used the app for the first time last night, and had an amusing dream about it, haha. I dreamt I woke up and turned off the app, and saw it had a fiery background. It would give you a summary of your night, and it said, "Lots of movement last night. Must be all those Volcano Bats." and it had loads more references to these Volcano Bats (capitalized) everywhere lol. 
> 
> Anyway, if it played any reminders I didn't hear them, and I didn't wake up to record any dreams, but I did go to bed really late. I'm still getting the hang of it, so I'll watch the videos and such before I use it again tonight. It does look nice.



Haha, that's cool. The Interface of the app uses complex geometry. Some parts of the brain cannot process it in the dream, as such, *the interface itself is a gauge of your mental performance within a dream*.
When I was looking at the interface in the dream, it had a black grid background and orange/Pink single letter labels. I wander if this is what geometry looks like when the geometry center is not active. 


 I'd love to see what it would look like in a high control LD and a low control LD. So far, I've only consciously examined the interface in a dream once, and it wasn't for the current version. I've had glances of it here and there, but nothing like the kind of investigation that I'm looking for.



Regarding bugs: the update 1.1 is already pending in the app store. That one focuses on the detailed data, fixes some of the issues that you mentioned. There are 112 classes within the app, and my development time is limited. There were some higher priority bugs that got fixed for the release. Others are known and will be fixed. 

There is currently no smart alarm feature in the app. The app only delivers lucid dreaming reminders. 

The main feature that I'm adding in the new version is the ability to get a history file like the one above and delay the reminder by a certain number of minutes. This has already already shown promise after 2 nights of testing by producing a dream with both a recurring dreamsign, elevated degree of control and a feeling of lucidity. The reminder was played 5 minutes prior to awakening from a dream. 

Use the simple interface for setting the reminder. The gear icon currently does not work as intended. It was deemed too complex for the average user. The gear icon was providing a compact way to edit all of the reminder properties from the same screen.

----------


## Ev

> Dear Developer,
> 
> I was lucky to redeem one of the promotion codes you posted, so I got the app for free.
> 
> I honestly believe you released the app too early, because I am either stupid or there are a lot of bugs.
> 
> Also a lot of times you forgot to disable functionality, like swiping left right after clicking "Info" on the reminder selection. 
> 
> I am absolutely not able to set the alarm in the morning (except by using a preset other than custom, but even then I cannot change anything in the wake-up reminders - this might be intentioned). I tried everything. When i tap the play button, nothing will happen, no light, no vibration, no sound - and yes: that green thing is set to on.
> ...




I'm working on fixing the bugs right now. I got ridiculously depressed lately, and it was very difficult to get anything done, especially as I was facing the showstopper crashes and bugs with core data. This halted progress on a number of features. What's available in the version 1.0 is maybe 70% of what I have planned.

For example each reminder is customizable with light, sound, vibration, and even the pattern of vibration was modifiable.
There are 16 reminders in total, while only 3 are customizable at the present. 
The "GraphX" is an animated player that will play back the night's data rather than show you a static graph. It can display data in both number row and a polar form. The transition from rectangular to polar is quite spectacular. The polar graph shows events around a circle, potentially showing how the circadian rhythm/dreaming pattern changes overnight. All of this is animated, but not ready for release. The app itself can run in multiple modes, of which only the Mattress is currently visible. 

The app has smart alarm logic in it, which jolts me awake at the first 3 seconds of sound. Currently you do not hear the reminder because it is played quite early. I'm introducing a custom delay in the next update, which will help you advance the reminder and play it later, when the dream is more stable. 

I found that documenting such features is rather difficult, and using them without preparation is impossible.

Here's what's coming:

The Gear button on the singularity screen is supposed to bring up a very compact controller which can control all aspects of the app. It does nothing in the version 1.0. It will do the following:

Rotate and align it's pointer with the active reminder. This lets you configure the reminder, change light, vibration and sound. This offered a lot of customization, but was difficult to understand. I'm not sure if I'm ready to introduce the smart alarm at this point. That controller was supposed to change the marker types from regular to smart alarms. 



Right bottom button on the singularity screen (speaker icon) becomes *manual mode button*. 
In the manual mode:
Delay button lets you select a* manual reminder delay* from 0 to 95 minutes. This would be useful if you practice WILD or FILD. It will play a reminder on timer. You can even "aim" a manual reminder at your next REM episode if you wake up to go to the bathroom, etc. 
In the morning, you can use this as a self-disabling snooze like alarm. 

The* play button* on the manual mode panel schedules a manual reminder. A confirmation is printed in the console and a sound is played.
The* pause button* on the manual mode panel cancels all pending manual mode and automatic reminders. The confirmation is printed in the console. 
The* mute button* disables sound for the reminders globally.

----------


## Ermac

Man i was getting so sad i entered like half the codes and i randomly chose one and it worked lol!

Will be using it tonight

----------


## Kitties

Er okay, I still haven't really worked it out, because for the past couple days, when I woke up, the app had already been turned off sometime during the night. :s I dunno if I'm doing it in my sleep or if my cat jumped on it or what. Maybe I'll try shutting my door or leaving it face down or something.

----------


## Ev

> Er okay, I still haven't really worked it out, because for the past couple days, when I woke up, the app had already been turned off sometime during the night. :s I dunno if I'm doing it in my sleep or if my cat jumped on it or what. Maybe I'll try shutting my door or leaving it face down or something.



Do you mean that in the morning you have to re-open the app and it shows the splash screen again?

----------


## Kitties

> Do you mean that in the morning you have to re-open the app and it shows the splash screen again?



No I don't think it crashed or anything, when I woke up I'm pretty sure it was still in the app, but it was around 1pm and the history was only up until about 9am. It's probably my fault somehow, lol.

----------


## Ev

> No I don't think it crashed or anything, when I woke up I'm pretty sure it was still in the app, but it was around 1pm and the history was only up until about 9am. It's probably my fault somehow, lol.




That's peculiar. I've just found a bug that might've been related. It's an insidious bug which was caused by rotating the dial in different directions. At a certain point it flipped the sign of the rotation, causing all kinds of weird crashes. I'm fixing this now.

----------


## Choi

Ok I have went to bed at very late times for some days so I didn't even remembered my dreams and I didn't wake up to the reminders.
Last night I used the Bio2 Real Time app to find the best bed time, then I used the Singurlarity app and plugged it into my speaker pillow (To make sure that the alarm doesn't wake up anyone else).
Then I woke up and I thought that I might be dreaming so I started to wiggle my fingers, but I sort of black out. Then another alarm woke me up and this time I knew that I was awake and I told myself that on my next awakening I am going to be dreaming so I needed to be prepared for that. Then I was in some kind of party and I realised that I was dreaming, because I was somehow more aware.
Thank you again Ev  ::D:  And Merry Christmas to you all *<=)

----------


## tommo

Hm, been looking at the app trying to figure it out.

I think I stuffed something up.  At first the clock was all nicely laid out with a few of the circles/reminders on the left side.
But then I was looking around in the app, and came back to the clock and there were just blank green circles all around it?

What do I do!????  ::lol:: 

Is there a reset defaults button?

Oh.... nevermind, I restarted my iPod and it went back to normal.  lol

But it says that night time starts at 2200?

----------


## tommo

Holy crap Ev!!!!  I woke up around 4:30 hours in to sleep and realised that the app had recorded that I was in REM!!!!
I was literally in awe.  I mean I knew it was possible since you've been showing us the results, but to actually see that it had detected my dreaming....
Simple awesome and amazing.

I _think_ it played the reminder, because in my dream someone was trying to show me how to use the app to record my dreams or something, but I woke up just
as they were about to show the screen to explain what they were doing.

So I'm pretty sure it played a bit too late, right at the end of my dream.  Which I had expected.  Because afaict it is set to play 15 minutes after it thinks you're in REM, is that correct?

I'll see if I can set it to play just a couple of minutes after it detects REM.  I think it might work better.

Took me a little while to remember how to type in my dreams lol

I did have one slight "problem" which is that you cannot put the dream journal in to landscape mode; it's really hard to type on an iPod in portrait, because the keyboard is so small.
I have types all over the place lol

But yeah, great work man!  I think this is going to bring me lots of LD's!

----------


## Ev

Hey Tommo,

It's great that you are having progress. If you email yourself the data, there's a console log, and the app should say when it tried to play the reminder. This is how I estimate how close the reminder has been played to the dream awakening. 

Version 1.1 will have a lot more reminder delivery customization


I'll test different timezones, there was something weird going on before, now you've confirmed it!

----------


## tommo

Thanks Ev, I saw that option before, I will e-mail to myself now  ::D: 

Also, with the timezones, I just remembered something else too.
My battery died right after 6:30 hours.
When I turned it back on, coz there was still some life left, it went for another 1 hour or hour and a half.  But it recorded it as 1st of January 2001.  lol

Not sure why that was.  But it will probably be solved by just getting power cord.  Maybe it just glitched because it turned off while it was still running the app or something?

Anyway, thanks again  ::D:

----------


## Ev

Here's a log from the app, as it was running last night, *Note that it played reminders very close to awakening from dreams*, potentially causing those awakenings.

I had a semi-lucid dream awakening at 4:02, in that dream I conjured wheels back on a bicycle (because they were stolen), then was shouting commands to lubricate different mechanical components of the bicycle as I was riding it. I did some cool trick riding and jumps before finally awakening.

The bicycle itself was a day residue from watching the "blackberry bold" glow in the dark commercial like 3 times and having family discuss why the bicycles glow in the dark. 

The reminder, a short 12 second sequence has manifested itself as music star suddenly appearing on the street with some bodyguards. I was hanging out with the star a bit  later, as he was sharing a strategy for music success with me. There were 3 components to success, one of which was 3D sound.  That dream sequence was completely out of place, because the previous and subsequent dream has revolved around me riding a bicycle. 


03:38:21: Requesting reminder with delay: 4 minutes
03:38:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
03:38:26: singularity epoch: 38
03:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
03:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
03:42:21: Presenting reminder
03:43:26: singularity epoch: 39
*03:47:22: Reminder has been played*
03:48:26: singularity epoch: 40
03:50:00: battery level: 100 max charge
03:50:00: battery level: 100 max charge
03:53:26: singularity epoch: 41
03:58:26: singularity epoch: 42
04:00:00: battery level: 100 max charge
04:00:00: battery level: 100 max charge
*04:02:18: You reported Dream Recall*


07:08:21: Requesting reminder with delay: 4 minutes
07:08:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
07:08:26: singularity epoch: 80
07:10:00: battery level: 100 max charge
07:10:00: battery level: 100 max charge
07:12:21: Presenting reminder
07:13:26: singularity epoch: 81
*07:17:22: Reminder has been played*
07:18:26: singularity epoch: 82
07:20:00: battery level: 100 max charge
07:20:00: battery level: 100 max charge
*07:20:57: You reported Dream Recall*

07:38:21: Requesting reminder with delay: 4 minutes
07:38:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
07:38:21: Passing reminder to delivery system
07:38:26: singularity epoch: 86
07:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
07:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
07:42:21: Presenting reminder
07:43:26: singularity epoch: 87
*07:47:22: Reminder has been played
07:47:44: You reported Dream Recall*


08:33:21: Requesting reminder with delay: 4 minutes
08:33:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
08:33:26: singularity epoch: 97
08:37:21: Presenting reminder
08:38:21: trying to deliver reminder
08:38:21: Passing reminder to delivery system
08:38:21: Within deliver reminder
*08:38:21: Reminder is already visible, did not present a reminder*
08:38:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
08:38:26: singularity epoch: 98
08:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
08:40:00: battery level: 100 max charge
*08:40:15: You reported Dream Recall*


09:58:21: Requesting reminder with delay: 4 minutes
09:58:21: Deliver Reminder Finished
09:58:26: singularity epoch: 114
10:00:00: battery level: 100 max charge
10:00:00: battery level: 100 max charge
10:02:21: Presenting reminder
10:03:26: singularity epoch: 115
*10:07:22: Reminder has been played
10:07:49: You reported Dream Recall*


The new feature that I'm putting in version 1.1 is the customizable reminder delay. In the example above it has been 4 minutes, this can be adjusted, causing the reminder to be played earlier or later.

----------


## tommo

Customizable delay will be great!

I think I accidentally turned it off last night lol
It recorded 2 minutes to data  ::lol:: 
haha

Either that or it stuffed up again when the battery ran out.
Definitely going to go and pick up a wall charger today.

----------


## Ev

> Customizable delay will be great!
> 
> I think I accidentally turned it off last night lol
> It recorded 2 minutes to data 
> haha
> 
> Either that or it stuffed up again when the battery ran out.
> Definitely going to go and pick up a wall charger today.




The app shuts down when the battery level reaches 10%, which on an iPod should be after about 5 hours. I also noticed that the data collection may be interrupted by local notifications from the system (the dialog popup without a "get out of my face" button).

----------


## Ev

In version 1.1, I'm adding a feature to let you plot dreams against real clock. The left edge is midnight, and all dreams are plotted at the time when they were reported. Previous version only plotted dreams as time after bedtime. 

Some patterns that may be noticed:
The natural awakening timer roughly follows bedtime
4 dreams were reported at around 4AM
After the first dream reported, it takes me some time to fall asleep, especially if I write in a dream journal. This is what the red marker is after the first dream. 

You will notice that my regular awakening time is 9:38. If I try to "snooze", my rise time gets pushed towards the end of the next sleep cycle, at 11:00. Getting out of bed in between, lets say 10:10 is very difficult. 

*I also noticed that the time between my later sleep cycle dream awakenings fluctuates between 45 and 65 minutes.*

A dream at 7:05 would have another dream at 7:55-8:06.  The version 1.1 has *a manual reminde*r, so if I wake up at 7:05, I can set a 45 minute manual reminder, using a long and intense audio to wake me up. At that point, I can either WILD or DEILD, depending on whether or not I was woken up from a dream!



Manual mode reminder lets me schedule a reminder with 0-95 minutes delay. This is done through the right panel on the Singularity screen:

Tap on the reminder which you would like to play
Tap the play button, it turns green to confirm that the reminder has been set
Tap Pause button to cancel manual and other pending reminders.

----------


## TankTan38

Can you put wristband mode in 1.1? I have a little contraption i made to test it out.

----------


## Ev

> Can you put wristband mode in 1.1? I have a little contraption i made to test it out.



Yeah, that mode will appear in 1.1 . I'm really excited about that, the wristband mode may be able to detect dream onset 10 minutes before dream awakening. I'm doing testing now, and it looks very promising.

----------


## TankTan38

Sweet. Do you have an ETA for 1.1 and/or your wristband?

----------


## Ev

> Sweet. Do you have an ETA for 1.1 and/or your wristband?



I will submit the update for review on the 29th or 30th. It may take up to 10 days for Apple to approve the update. Their app store approval team was on vacation from the 22nd until 29th, so there maybe quite a lot of work that piled up over the holidays. 

In terms of the wristband, I do not have the ETA on when it will be available, I'll see how the wristband does in testing, I'm finally able to run my best dream detection algorithm AND have the app in a state where I can get all the test support data to further refine the algorithm. Before I could run the algorithm, but had verifying the test results was very tedious. Now it's easier. 

*The version 1.1 has a lot of stuff to be excited about, I'm learning something new about my sleep every day, and I've been looking at my sleep graphs for several months. This kind of information would be brand for many lucid dreamers, who never had access to this kind of data about their sleep before!*

----------


## TankTan38

> I will submit the update for review on the 29th or 30th. It may take up to 10 days for Apple to approve the update. Their app store approval team was on vacation from the 22nd until 29th, so there maybe quite a lot of work that piled up over the holidays. 
> 
> In terms of the wristband, I do not have the ETA on when it will be available, I'll see how the wristband does in testing, I'm finally able to run my best dream detection algorithm AND have the app in a state where I can get all the test support data to further refine the algorithm. Before I could run the algorithm, but had verifying the test results was very tedious. Now it's easier. 
> 
> *The version 1.1 has a lot of stuff to be excited about, I'm learning something new about my sleep every day, and I've been looking at my sleep graphs for several months. This kind of information would be brand for many lucid dreamers, who never had access to this kind of data about their sleep before!*



I can't wait! I really need to get a hold of a USB power cord for my iPod before the update comes. Do you have an Amazon affiliate link for one that plugs into the wall and has a long enough cord that I can buy from?

EDIT: Maybe something like this would work? http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics--.../dp/B001TH7GUU

----------


## Ev

> I can't wait! I really need to get a hold of a USB power cord for my iPod before the update comes. Do you have an Amazon affiliate link for one that plugs into the wall and has a long enough cord that I can buy from?
> 
> EDIT: Maybe something like this would work? Amazon.com: AmazonBasics USB 2.0 A-Male to A-Female Extension Cable (9.8 Feet/3.0 Meters): Electronics




Thanks! I submitted the update for review today. 

You need this charger: Amazon.com: iPhone 3G, 3GS, 4 USB Wall Adapter Charger with USB to Dock Connector cable: Cell Phones & Accessories

Here's the extension that you posted. I must say that sleeping with live power cables attached to your body is a little bit hazardous :/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...SIN=B001TH7GUU

This is the one that came with my iPhone, and works great, it has twice the power of regular USB wall chargers that I've seen before.

----------


## TankTan38

> Thanks! I submitted the update for review today. 
> 
> You need this charger: Amazon.com: iPhone 3G, 3GS, 4 USB Wall Adapter Charger with USB to Dock Connector cable: Cell Phones & Accessories
> 
> Here's the extension that you posted. I must say that sleeping with live power cables attached to your body is a little bit hazardous :/
> Amazon.com: AmazonBasics USB 2.0 A-Male to A-Female Extension Cable (9.8 Feet/3.0 Meters): Electronics
> 
> This is the one that came with my iPhone, and works great, it has twice the power of regular USB wall chargers that I've seen before.



Well then do you have to use an iPhone for Wristband mode?

----------


## Ev

When I was testing the app with an iPod, I would run it in the mattress mode for 3-4 hours, then switch to wristband mode and put it on. iPod physically has 1/2 of the battery capacity of an iPhone, so iPhone users are at a big advantage there. It is very likely that iPhone 4 is the only device on the market that can run an app like that overnight, when mounted on a wrist


PS. I just have to say it, I love your avatar  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

Im downloading the app tonight, will be posting results every so often.

I have to hand it to you ev, you have a really nice sales pitch here.

----------


## Rostum

Ev you have a great app here, though I haven't had it work for me yet I'll still continue to try.

----------


## Ev

Guys, I'm sorry to admit that, but* there's a bug in the version 1.0 which may prevent audio from playing in the custom mode*. I strongly recommend you to upgrade to 1.1 when it comes out.  This is why some of you may not be hearing the reminder. The version 1.1 has audio bugs fixed, so the app actually plays. 

Thank you for the sales copy comment, they are really hard to write for mediocre products, so I made sure this is not a mediocre product  :smiley:  

*btw, tonight was my first true success with the app (DILD):*

I found myself stumbling in darkness, using my cell phone for light. Somehow I became aware that I may be seen by someone else and attacked, so I took cover in some grass. Suddenly the darkness was lifted, and I was left staring at a WTF crystal clear image of clear blue sky, some town line and really intensely green cars driving by. This was* THE most clear dream image that I can remember in months*, and I can recall 4-7 dreams per night. I observed a construction crew moving to bulldoze the spot where I was staying, so I moved, did some levitation, walked through wall and all the while was amazed at the clarity of visuals and audio. I proceeded to walk around for a while, and woke up just before a really exciting part involving me and a girl + a double of a girl on which I had a crush in high school  :smiley: 

This may be related to a similar experiment that I'm doing right now using Vitamin B6 water enhancer, but it may be too early to say definitively. What I can say is that my dreams from last night have been very deep with a lot of WTF quality to them, and had a companion DC in most of them. 

Here's the app's log from last night:

10:23:46: Presenting reminder
*10:25:47: Reminder has been played*
10:27:11: singularity epoch: 85
10:30:00: battery level: 45 power unplugged
10:30:01: battery level: 45 power unplugged
10:30:51: trying to deliver reminder
10:30:51: Passing reminder to delivery system
10:30:51: Within deliver reminder
10:30:51: Requesting reminder with delay: 2 minutes
10:30:51: Deliver Reminder Finished
10:32:10: singularity epoch: 86
10:32:16:* You reported Lucid Dream recall*

10:32:50: Presenting reminder
10:34:51: Reminder has been played

PS. the app played 23 reminders last night in wristband mode. each reminder tells me that the "trick is: you gotta realize that you are dreaming in the first place. You gotta be able to recognize it.. You gotta be able to ask yourself: "Hey man, is this a dream"? 

This means that I heard this 23 times last night , for the past few nights it played less, somewhere between 6 and 8, but here the sleep pattern was altered, and I put the app in a custom mode, resulting in more reminders.

----------


## tommo

Nice!  I thought there may have been a problem with audio, but wasn't sure, since I _was_ asleep, haha  ::lol:: 

Good that it's fixed though.  Just need this damned wall-to-usb to come back in stock at the store now....

----------


## rynkrt3

Used the beginner mode last night, I remember one time it played a reminder thing, I think I was just waking up from a dream when it went off.  I tried a DEILD but nothing happened.

----------


## TankTan38

I have been using this for the last few nights. But both nights the iPod either slid under my pillow or fell off my bed. I have a fix for this ready but anyways.

Ev, when you are using Singularity mode, are you supposed to move the black marker to when you think you will fall asleep? Why can't the app just detect when? And are the three reminders played at set times according to the dial or are they played whenever the app detects you are in REM? And also, how did the wristband mode play 23 if there are only three reminders on the dial?

Lastly, whenever the app is removed from the task bar, the icons in the black bar, which I set to Singularity, then Dreams, then History, or something like that, revert back to Singularity, Beginner, Help, etc.

----------


## Ev

> I have been using this for the last few nights. But both nights the iPod either slid under my pillow or fell off my bed. I have a fix for this ready but anyways.
> 
> Ev, when you are using Singularity mode, are you supposed to move the black marker to when you think you will fall asleep? Why can't the app just detect when? And are the three reminders played at set times according to the dial or are they played whenever the app detects you are in REM? And also, how did the wristband mode play 23 if there are only three reminders on the dial?
> 
> Lastly, whenever the app is removed from the task bar, the icons in the black bar, which I set to Singularity, then Dreams, then History, or something like that, revert back to Singularity, Beginner, Help, etc.



Tank, 
You need to align the black marker with your bedtime for the singularity custom mode to work. If you go to sleep at midnight, align the black marker to point at midnight. If you go to sleep at 23:00, align the marker with that time. This way, the subsequent markers align with your sleep cycles.  Each subsequent marker is an audio reminder that will be played when the app detects dreaming. In the version 1.1, each reminder may be played multiple times. The markers allow you to create custom reminders for different sleep cycles, because earlier sleep cycles are shorter, later sleep cycles are lighter. this way you can customize the reminder intensity for your sleep pattern. 

Beginner and DEILD mode only play the first reminder that you can see after the black marker (2nd sleep cycle) and play it for all sleep cycles. 

The app has played the same reminder multiple times during that night , but there were up to 3 different reminder types.

----------


## Ev

I'm very excited to say that version 1.2 of the app will let you search and filter your dream journal by dreamsigns. Both the history and the dreams list will be searchable. 

Here's my attempt to analyze my rather broad dreamsign, which is being in Russia. I grew up there, and keep seeing dreams about random locations from there, as well as a repeating dreamsign of being in my middle school in Russia.

each green marker is a dream. 
each blue marker is a lucid dream.
Black markers on the right side represent the amount of time that it took to fall asleep.
Black markers on the left side represent absolute time of the first sleep cycle start.
Orange markers on the right side represent total sleep duration pattern
Orange markers on the left side represent absolute awakening time. 

Each marker  on the right side is planted at the time the event was recorded. 
Each marker on the right side is planted as number of hours after getting into bed.


Now that this is out of the way, do you see the pattern? It is coming and going, but it is undeniable that the dreamsign manifests itself as a pattern. What is causing this to happen, I do not know yet, but this is very exciting  :smiley: 

The black markers with a green line through them represent my choices of bedtime. On some days I push the bedtime back by 1 sleep cycle to accomplish something. This usually means that I have something to do, and I feel enough energy to do it. (I work very late). 

The orange circles with a yellow line through them represent my pattern of rise times. You can see in the top right image how the pattern evolves over several days. Notice that Jan2 is about a week from the previous short sleep duration. This pattern is called circaseptian, and may be related to depression. 

There are multiple circadian (24 hour) patterns within the body: adrenaline, cortisol, leptin, glucose levels and insulin, as well as testosterone. It is possible that the dreamsigns are related to some of these hormones. In general, the dreamsign manifests itself when I'm more aware than usual and pay more attention to my dreaming than normal. I've been using the Singularity App to deliver reminders at just about all of those days, and this may be the result. 

With singularity experience you get the same tools for your sleep analysis !

----------


## rynkrt3

One quick question.  How do I read the clock to align the black marker at night?

I have no idea what times are like 13, 14, 15 etc.

----------


## tommo

Had more success last night!
App woke me up during a dream, might have been too close to the end again though.
Unfortunately I think I missed one of them.  And of course the battery doesn't last past two reminders.  So I only got one, but it was very close to being enough to have a lucid.
If I didn't go to sleep so late, I think it would've worked beautifully.

 ::banana:: 

rynkrt3 - It is 24 hour time.  13 is 1:00pm, 14 is 2:00pm etc.

----------


## Ev

The orange arrow points to the time in 24 hour format. If you are not familiar with that format, simply align the black marker with the orange arrow when you are going to bed.

----------


## rynkrt3

> The orange arrow points to the time in 24 hour format. If you are not familiar with that format, simply align the black marker with the orange arrow when you are going to bed.



Thanks, I understand it now  :smiley:

----------


## TankTan38

Why do you have to bother aligning the black marker with the current time if the app can figure out the time by itself?

----------


## rynkrt3

I think the idea is that you never want to move the black line, it helps you maintain a sleep scheduale.

----------


## TankTan38

Well what if it is a weekend or something and you stay up a bit later than usual? Why can't the app just grab the current time when you start it and align the dial accordingly? If it did that, you could setup a ghost dial which would when oyu should go to sleep to maintain a good sleep schedule.

----------


## Ev

In the beginner mode, the app does not care about the marker's location. In the singularity mode, the order in which the reminders are selected depends on the location of the black marker. The black arrow aligns with the black marker indicating when you went to sleep last night. The silver arrow shows when you stopped the app last time. 

In future releases, once I put smart alarms in, the location of the black marker would help indicate when the smart alarm would be played. I'm still trying to determine the best way to do this without adding extra complexity. This is why the dial does not align itself automatically yet. 

*And yes, the idea is that the less you have to move the black marker the better your sleep schedule is*. It takes your body time to adjust and synchronize it's multiple internal biological clocks, and the process cannot be accomplished overnight. Automatically aligning the dial with whenever you go to sleep would make it seem like you have control over this aspect of your body, while in reality you do not.

----------


## Ev

Today was another success of what I would consider a reminder integrating itself into the dream's content:

06:01:43: *Reminder has been played*
06:01:47: singularity epoch: 57
06:07:23: *You reported Dream Recall*

Dream # 707
Date: 2012-01-05 06:07:22
Clarity[0.7] Control:[0.0]
I had a dream about war, fighting, assaulting a beach, exchanging fire, advancing alone. A ruin. Took position there. Sewing through a wall. Shot the grenade launcher at the enemy. Later- a window open, keeping the window closed. Ji, playing, he shot some dude on my team with an ak47.* An interlude- sleeping on a stiff bed, my devices do not work. Saw iPods and an iPhone. They pop up an error message* The bed is too hard for them to work properly. Getting off the bed and back on the beach. *Awareness of the scenery.* Thinking how beautiful it is. Father  talks about plants on the beach. Each, how they are significant. Beautiful blue water, sand and sun. I look around and see a glacier and mountains in the distance and am fascinated by how this could be. Walruses and yetis on the glacier. Trying to estimate the distance. *Telling father what I see, asking if he sees that*. Change- a weird museum, ornamental statues they grow in one dimension and diminish in another.  the human height is right in the middle. They are ornamental bongs from past civilizations. The culture was of smokers. Seeing my grandma with an android looking phone. The museum curator appears and smells of weed. Wanting to ask her a question about the meaning of this. Dream changes and I wake up

----------


## Ev

I've created a data analysis worksheet for the app version 1.1 (currently pending approval in the app store). 
This is an example of the data that is available with the app. 
http://luciddreamingapp.com/appdata/...worksheet.xlsx

Please take a look at this, I'd love to hear your questions.

----------


## tommo

"singularity epoch: 57"  Can you tell me what this means?  I've seen it in my data log too.

Also, that was one crazy Dream Ev!  ::lol:: 

Interesting that androids came in to it as well.  You father around the iPhone point, and then you grandma with the Android phone.

I had some quite beautiful, philosophical/mystical dreams last night too.

I'll have a look at that worksheet later, just gave it a browse now but I'm going to have to concentrate on it more I think.

This morning I had a problem.  I woke up earlier, can't remember what time, the app was still on.  I went back to sleep and woke up at about 8:30, and the phone was locked, because the app had stopped or the app wasn't running anymore.  Seems it stopped at 7:37.
Did I touch the iPod in my sleep or something?  Or is it a bug?

I just remembered I put it in Beginner Mode last night.  I suppose it would have been easy to tap the stop button by accident.  So never mind lol

----------


## tommo

Just got notified of the update!!!!  ::banana::  :Oh noes:  ::D: 

I'm gonna test it out tonight with a home made wristband and I'll write a review tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Ev

Version 1.1 has been released!

Manual mode reminder
A lot of detailed sleep data
Ability to dim screen
Wristband mode
Fixed bugs with reminders not playing!
More info:
Singularity Experience V1.1 - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App


Here are some promo codes if you want to try the app for free or have someone who may be interested in the app.
R7PMMWPTA6R7
XAPRHXF4WYKT
WK9F97TR4AFP
4N3HEXXHLN74
J43TE3YW6TWW

Btw, if you do not get one of these promo codes, I'm trying a 2 day sale at 60% off! The sale ends on January 7th, get your app for 2$ while you still can. 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/singu...0334?ls=1&mt=8

I would appreciate if you rate the app on the app store!

----------


## TankTan38

> Version 1.1 has been released!
> 
> Manual mode reminder
> A lot of detailed sleep data
> Ability to dim screen
> Wristband mode
> Fixed bugs with reminders not playing!
> More info:
> Singularity Experience V1.1 - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App
> ...



Woo! Downloading right now and i'm going to try wristband mode tonight.

----------


## Ev

Here's the update video:
Singularity experience update 1.1 part1 - YouTube

To dim the screen tap the sun button in the middle when the start console is not visible.

----------


## tommo

What happens when you click the sound and vibration icons in the middle of the clock?  They turn around a bit and back, but does it change any settings?

----------


## Ev

To answer your earlier question, epoch 57: the app autosaves data every 5 minutes. I will probably take that message out, right now it is there for debug purposes. 

There are no vibration customization in place right now. It is limited to 2 vibrations at 3 seconds apart. 
The audio button in the middle should bring up an audio picker. If it doesn't , you can still select custom audio by opening the reminder screen > info > the reload button in top left.

----------


## tommo

Yeah it does bring up an audio selection screen.
Was just wondering why the little icons turned.  But it makes sense now  :smiley: 

I have customised every thing now, hopefully I'll be LD'ing next sleep  ::D:

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Just bought your app. It looks amazing Ev, keep up the good work!_

----------


## Ev

Using the Zeo Sleep wireless headband, I was able to compare the Singularity Experience with the Zeo sleep Manager app, to understand if the app delivers reminders in REM. 

Short answer is : *YES, Singularity Experience DOES play reminders in REM!*


Here's a full length presentation of results
http://luciddreamingapp.com/appdata/...%20Manager.pdf

Here's a more detailed description of the findings
Breakthrough: Singularity Experience Data compared with EEG data - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App

Here's Zeo sleep data


Here's the singularity sleep data


Comparison of sleep graphs (both X and bars are 5 minute wide)


Here's when the app delivered reminders superimposed upon Zeo's REM graph. What was really cool is that *I hypothesize* *Zeo picked up my brain's response to the reminder played in 2/4 dreams!* Unfortunately they were just too long and I do not remember earlier episodes to comment upon the effect of the reminder.

*Another interesting discovery is that the dream with a degree of dream control  and meta-thinking about the dream was rated as "Awake" by Zeo. this dream was reported at 7:49 and is preceeded by 15 minutes of "Awake", while I was dreaming.*

----------


## TankTan38

I have tried using DEILD beginner mode for the last few nights but according to the graphs, the app closes/crashes an hour in.

----------


## Ev

I'm downloading the retail version of the app from the app store and will test this today

----------


## TankTan38

I am jailbroken, but I made sure that I had at least over 100mb of memory free before i started the app. I still crashed this morning.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Well, I can't thank you enough Ev. Not sure if it was the app, or just sheer coincidence, but I managed to have my first lucid in a while using your application this morning, here's the dream._

----------


## Ev

> Well, I can't thank you enough Ev. Not sure if it was the app, or just sheer coincidence, but I managed to have my first lucid in a while using your application this morning, here's the dream.




That's really good news! "WILD without even trying" sounds fairly close to dream re-entry, which is also a flavor of WILD. As for your dream's content, that's a lot of stuff you had there. How long do you think you dream lasted? 


PS. I've tested the retail version of the app, it is stable on both my (not jailbroken) iPod touch 4g and iPhone4. The iPhone has been through rigorous testing, I've carried it in my pocket with the app running for over 4.5 hours, I've been multi-tasking, listening to music. The app's logic fired several times, which was really awesome and helped me practice listening to the reminder while being out and about. One reminder played while I was shopping, and I stopped, did a few reality checks and became aware. Another one played as I was stopped at a traffic light. I did multiple RCs on the car's digital clock. Those reminders were totally random and unexpected, which was really cool. I'm pleased with the quality of my audio selection for the reminder. It faded in really nice, did not startle me, but instead lead me to expect the second part of the reminder. 

I will publish a youtube video with a brief description of the reminder that I'm currently using.

PPS. the app did crash on iPod after 7 hours of testing. I identified the possible cause and have put in a bugfix that will prevent the issue from appearing again.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_Not longer than 15 minutes. I had recorded when I had awoken before the dream, and when the dream had ended._

----------


## tommo

Still can't write a review/rate it because it didn't work at all last night.
Not sure whether it was my fault.  I may have somehow accidentally pressed something.  Because when I woke up at around 7:50 the last alarm reminder was highlighted and protruding from the clock.  Not sure what that means, but it didn't play reminders all night.
I clicked on it and it went greyed out again like the rest of them and according to the log it played two more reminders after that.  But I didn't hear them.

----------


## Ev

Hey, 
Check out this screenshot to understand when reminders have been played. Currently they are played at the very start of REM phase (light green). It's difficult to recall dreams at that stage. if you set a custom reminder delay to let's say 5-10 minutes, you will be more likely to hear the reminder.

----------


## tommo

I feel like mine have been playing more toward the end of REM.

I had another question about the custom reminders.  With the green circles around the clock, is that when the app starts searching for REM signs?  Or does it search for them all the time?
Coz if it's searching all the time, how does it choose which custom reminder to use if the REM is not on one of those green circles?

----------


## Ev

In the screenshot above, the green markers are when I've reported dreams. This is intended to help you see which reminder might've been integrated into a dream. If you have a red light reminder with powerful music, as you tap on the dream from the same sleep cycle, you will be able to tell if the reminder was integrated into the dream's content. 

 As you align the Singularity screen black marker with your bedtime, each reminder on the singularity experience would align with the end of a sleep cycle. So for the image above, my first reminder would be played for the first dream, 2nd reminder for the 2nd dream, etc.

----------


## Ev

I'd like to give you a preview of the Singularity Experience Version 1.2 

I'm working with better ways to visualize a lot of dream data, here's what I have so far:

1) Better graphs:

We can dream during any time of the night, but vivid, prolonged dreams are mostly reported in REM. The graph shows sleep cycles over the course of the night and is color-coded with the probability of dreaming. Bright green is REM, Dark green is deep sleep (almost no dreaming), green is light sleep stages that precede REM. Gray is light sleep that I cannot score effectively.

Blue is when the reminder logic is active. If the blue segment appears on your graph, an it precedes REM, your app's logic will work and will play reminders before REM. 







Now the markers on the history graph bring you over to the dream journal entry, so you can quickly see not only during which sleep stage you've recalled a dream, but also get a feeling for what kind of dream it was by reading the dream journal entry. 

Sleep History would also benefit from the multi-colored markers, letting you see the pattern of your dream recall. By analyzing my sleep history that way and looking at the results of the Zeo sleep tracker, I was able to say that when I wake up from my dreams, there's still some "REM juice" left, and I can try to WILD or just re-enter the dream right away. 

Before I thought that I woke up at the very end of the dream, but apparently I wake up at the start of REM!

----------


## tommo

> Before I thought that I woke up at the very end of the dream, but apparently I wake up at the start of REM!



Haha!  Hm ok, well that gives me some hope too  ::D: 
Now I feel kind of stupid for not trying hard enough to WILD after the app woke me up lol

----------


## Ev

Singularity Experience: The lucid dreaming app version 1.2 has been submitted to the App store! I estimate it will be released within a week. This version introduces new data visualization tools and fixes some app crashes. This frees me to explore Zeo and Android version, hopefully getting the EEG to work with the app.

----------


## tommo

Some good news Ev!
Just got my first Lucid in a long time using the app this morning!!!!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

Thanks so much man!

P.S I wrote a review and 5 starred yesterday.

----------


## Ev

> Some good news Ev!
> Just got my first Lucid in a long time using the app this morning!!!! 
> 
> Thanks so much man!
> 
> P.S I wrote a review and 5 starred yesterday.



That's great news, thank you!

Check out my super secret reality check reminder post, it tells you how you can use your phone's text tone as a reality check cue: The secret lucid dreaming reminder experiment revealed - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App This is the super secret technique that I did not want to reveal before the app has been released.  I've been conditioning myself to perform reality checks with this technique for over 3 weeks, and now, even after I stopped, I still recognize the text message tone and become more aware than I normally am. Tonight is the first night of actively testing if it works for lucid dream induction!

----------


## IAmCoder

The latest version of Lucid Scribe can now import from Singularity Experience: check it!  :Shades wink:

----------


## tommo

Hm, I cannot use my iPod for messages lol
I guess I could record it on to my mobile phone, but I rarely get txts or calls anyway.
But it does sound like a pretty solid method for becoming aware.
Hopefully a lot of people test it out.

----------


## Rostum

I'll be honest with you, I just can't get this app to work for me at all. I'm not using a wristband, just the mattress mode. I never wake up to any sounds throughout the night. Is there any way someone can tell me how I could improve my chances with this app?

----------


## tommo

haha, wow, that was quick....
I'll just do the same thing.




> Wrong thread, Rostum, you should post in here http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/singul...76/index5.html
> 
> But, have you updated the app? In version 1.2 you can set your own music as reminders, so you can choose really loud reminders to wake you up.
> It definitely does work, you probably just need to figure out how loud you need it to wake you up.

----------


## Ev

> I'll be honest with you, I just can't get this app to work for me at all. I'm not using a wristband, just the mattress mode. I never wake up to any sounds throughout the night. Is there any way someone can tell me how I could improve my chances with this app?



Currently the app plays the reminder at the very start of REM. You can delay the reminder to be played a bit later. I cannot recall the early REM dream episodes during normal dreams. 

You can analyze your sleep data with this worksheet: 

http://luciddreamingapp.com/appdata/...worksheet.xlsx

Here's more information on how to email yourself the data for data analysis:

My Data - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App


The first thing that you need to confirm is whether or not the app did play a reminder. This would be shown as a large spike on the graphs. If there are no spikes, the app did not find a time to play a reminder. Then you can take a look at your sleep depth graph. Your REM would be happening almost at the exact middle between the sleep depth peaks. Using this information, you can set a custom delay for the reminder to be played closer to your REM awakening.

----------


## Ev

> I'll be honest with you, I just can't get this app to work for me at all. I'm not using a wristband, just the mattress mode. I never wake up to any sounds throughout the night. Is there any way someone can tell me how I could improve my chances with this app?



Currently the app plays the reminder at the very start of REM. You can delay the reminder to be played a bit later. I cannot recall the early REM dream episodes during normal dreams. 

You can analyze your sleep data with this worksheet: 

http://luciddreamingapp.com/appdata/...worksheet.xlsx

Here's more information on how to email yourself the data for data analysis:

My Data - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App


The first thing that you need to confirm is whether or not the app did play a reminder. This would be shown as a large spike on the graphs. If there are no spikes, the app did not find a time to play a reminder. Then you can take a look at your sleep depth graph. Your REM would be happening almost at the exact middle between the sleep depth peaks. Using this information, you can set a custom delay for the reminder to be played closer to your REM awakening.

----------


## tommo

Ok, I tried the app last night with every reminder set to 0 minutes delay to test whether it  really does play at the very start of REM.

You were 100% correct lol
I only woke up twice, but had to check whether the reminders and alarms were actually played and I also ended up sleeping for 10 and a half hours  :Sad: 

I think I'll set all the reminders and alarms to delay for even longer than I had it before, maybe 4 minutes instead of 1 or 2.

----------


## Ev

Hey, with 0 minute delay, the current app may play a lot of reminders! this is why you slept for so long. Sorry about that, I've fixed the timing in version 1.2.

----------


## tommo

Oh lol.  For some reason I had a feeling that might stuff something up too.  Well, it's alright I was just testing lol

I look forward to the update being released then!  :smiley:

----------


## lifeinsteps

I almost did a spit-take when I saw that this was only $0.99 on the store right now. Bought!

----------


## Ev

> I almost did a spit-take when I saw that this was only $0.99 on the store right now. Bought!



lol, yeah, it's a 5 day promotion, ends on January 15th!

----------


## Rostum

> But, have you updated the app? In version 1.2 you can set your own music as reminders, so you can choose really loud reminders to wake you up.
> It definitely does work, you probably just need to figure out how loud you need it to wake you up.



Sorry I had both threads open in different tabs and didn't realise I was on the wrong one. Thanks, I'll look in to making louder customised sounds.





> Currently the app plays the reminder at the very start of REM. You can delay the reminder to be played a bit later. I cannot recall the early REM dream episodes during normal dreams. 
> 
> The first thing that you need to confirm is whether or not the app did play a reminder. This would be shown as a large spike on the graphs. If there are no spikes, the app did not find a time to play a reminder. Then you can take a look at your sleep depth graph. Your REM would be happening almost at the exact middle between the sleep depth peaks. Using this information, you can set a custom delay for the reminder to be played closer to your REM awakening.



Thanks for the reply. All of this is a lot of stuff to take in, but even after reading that link I am still confused. All I can find is this graph, which all recordings seem to look like other than ones that have failed:



I am certain I have the most up to date version of the app. At least, there doesn't seem to be any notifcations for an update.

----------


## Ev

> Sorry I had both threads open in different tabs and didn't realise I was on the wrong one. Thanks, I'll look in to making louder customised sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. All of this is a lot of stuff to take in, but even after reading that link I am still confused. All I can find is this graph, which all recordings seem to look like other than ones that have failed:
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain I have the most up to date version of the app. At least, there doesn't seem to be any notifcations for an update.




This is the graph version 1.1 in version 1.2 I introduced the smoother color coded graphs like the ones on the website ( see screenshot below). Your graph looks very good, the yellow line is the depth of sleep, which will correspond to deep sleep on the new graph. By looking at the yellow line and the gray line, you can see (I hope) that your sleep depth peaks occur at 90 minute intervals more or less for sleep cycles #3,4,5 and 6. In between the sleep depth peaks is your REM sleep. 
This graph is not the most user friendly, the new one is much better. I recommend you to keep using the app, this way you would be able to view all this data with new graphs when the update comes out.

----------


## Rostum

Ah thanks for the info! Yeah that new graph looks much easier to read.  :smiley:  I'll keep reading up about it, from what you've posted here and on blogs.

----------


## kmmtock

I can't seem to get the reminders to play. I line up the black marker, press the orange button, and then the center play button. All of the reminders except for the last one turn transparent. There also aren't any spikes on the graph like you said. Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Mancon

Going to try this, thank you for making  :smiley:

----------


## Ev

I'm putting together a list of potential bugfixes, it can be found here:

Version 1.2 Bug workarounds - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> I'm putting together a list of potential bugfixes, it can be found here:
> 
> Version 1.2 Bug workarounds - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App



It looks like you have spent a lot of blood, sweat, and tears on this app!  I wish you well and hope that you are successful in working out the bugs.  

I have personally experienced some success in the past using other "lucid aids" with and without my Iphone and plan to test yours some day soon once you have everything tweaked!

----------


## Mosake

I just got this app, and my question is: What time do you set the app for when you head to bed? Should it be at the time you lay down or maybe a little more a head of that?  For example, lets say I lay down to go to sleep at 11PM, however I end up falling asleep at around 11:30 PM.  Would I still set it to 11 or 11:30? Or are the dials on the advanced option not for that?

----------


## tommo

> I can't seem to get the reminders to play. I line up the black marker, press the orange button, and then the center play button. All of the reminders except for the last one turn transparent. There also aren't any spikes on the graph like you said. Am I doing something wrong?



 The same thing happened to me (last reminder not transparent) and it doesn't play reminders if it stays like that.
So what I did is just click on it, the music selection screen thing will pop up, and then you just click "Done" and it will go transparent.
Then the app plays reminders  ::D:

----------


## Ev

> I just got this app, and my question is: What time do you set the app for when you head to bed? Should it be at the time you lay down or maybe a little more a head of that?  For example, lets say I lay down to go to sleep at 11PM, however I end up falling asleep at around 11:30 PM.  Would I still set it to 11 or 11:30? Or are the dials on the advanced option not for that?



Align the black marker with your bedtime. The app calculates your sleep onset automatically.

----------


## Mosake

> Align the black marker with your bedtime. The app calculates your sleep onset automatically.



Ahhhh alright cool, thanks.  Dang that's pretty slick nice job man. 

@Tommo, thanks for that last post on configuring the one that wouldn't turn transparent, I was having that same issue lol, but now it went transparent.  Hopefully everything goes smoothly tonight.

----------


## Choi

I used the app again this night, and I marked out my remembered dreams and awakenings, and before all of them I remembered that I had dreamt.
And it showed on the graph that I was close to REM! It's really cool that this app can guess when REM  will occur only becuase of the movement  ::D: 

Here is a picture of the graph: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/graft.png/

----------


## tommo

Hehe, it_ is_ really cool when you realise that it actually works hey?  ::D:

----------


## Ev

> I used the app again this night, and I marked out my remembered dreams and awakenings, and before all of them I remembered that I had dreamt.
> And it showed on the graph that I was close to REM! It's really cool that this app can guess when REM  will occur only becuase of the movement 
> 
> Here is a picture of the graph: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



Cool, it would be very useful to see more graphs like these from different people to see how sleep and movement are related.

----------


## tommo



----------


## Mosake

So I've been using this app for the past week or so and it does what its supposed to however whenever it plays the reminder and I try to do the deild I always end up knocking out. I dont move when i wake up and i do the whole visualization, but next thing I know I'm waking up to a new reminder. 

Can anyone tell me what it is they do exactly after the reminder plays?

----------


## tommo

This would be a batter question for the WILD sub-forum.  But, basically you need to get up for longer.
Everyone differs in the amount of time they need to be up for.  You just need to find your amount.
For example, I only need to stay up for about 5 minutes.  I usually just practice awareness and do a few reality checks, and then
go back to sleep while maintaining awareness.

If you need more advice, either PM me or go ask the same question in the WILD subforum here Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD)
Coz we don't want to derail this thread  :smiley:

----------


## Ev

Tommo, thank you for the sleep graphs, they look really good! The blue lines show when the app would be playing the reminder, which is before the dream awakening!

As for the DEILD, this method requires you to awaken, stay still and fall back asleep. it is in WBTB that you need to get out of bed and stay up for some time. 

There are a couple tutorials on DEILD around here, but I'm having the same trouble as you - the reminders played during a dream are not intense enough to fully awaken me, and the ones that I do hear are not played during a vivid dream.

----------


## Ev

The version 1.3 of the app will include an ability to schedule reality checks throughout the day. You can add them to the clock dial, and the reality checks will follow your bedtime pattern - if you go to sleep later, the reality checks will be played later in the day, etc.


Here's a screenshot of what it may look like:

----------


## tommo

That's a great new feature!  I imagine it would help since, I think, the body is always following similar patterns during the day and night.  So this may make the reminders at night even more effective, even if you don't wake up  :smiley:   Maybe, just a guess though hehe

Have you had a lot of purchases of the app yet, Ev?

----------


## mcwillis

> Have you had a lot of purchases of the app yet, Ev?



He has my purchase today  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

I don't know why, but that makes me so happy! lol
I think it's just knowing that more people are going to see how great it is.
Sounds weird, I don't even understand that myself lol
Report back how it goes!

----------


## mcwillis

I woke up to my regular alarm and rolled over to check my iphone and it had gone!  I had moved it to the bedside table at some point.  I used beginner mode with the DEILD setting.  I think it must have issued a reminder and I moved the phone, but can't remember doing so.  I looked at the graph and I moved it about four hours after going to sleep.  I am going to record my voice saying, 'Dont Move' several times and then hook it up to some speakers so it will be loud enough to wake me and enable me to stay still.

----------


## Trinacu

Would it be too much to ask for an android version?   :tongue2:

----------


## mcwillis

I had a great experience last night.  I was in quite an invigorating dream.  I didn't expect the default tune on beginner mode to wake me, but it did.  I awoke from the dream immediately it started playing and I automatically remained completely motionless & kept my eyes shut.  Thankfully my body was in a comfortable position.  I have never been able to re-enter a dream by visualising the dream I have just exited from.  But as this wasn't the natural end of the dream but an awakening from it, with such a clear memory and connection to the dream, I did try a traditional DEILD.  After a minute or so I gave up.  I did start to experience mild vibrations so I tried Nina's method to use the vibrations to produce dream images but that didn't work either.  I then felt my astral body wobble slightly and then felt as if a broom handle had been poked into my back.  My astral body was clearly loose or lossening from my body so I attempted to separate from my body.  I wasn't able to and as two to three minutes had passed I decided to go back to sleep and wait for the next opportunity.  I then woke to my daily wake-up alarm and checked my sleep graph.  Unfortunately it was completely blank.  Can you advise please Ev.  

Also Ev, it seems to me that the Gentle & DEILD mode settings are exactly the same in beginner mode.  Can you explain the difference please?

----------


## mcwillis

Tonght if I get a repeat of such a seamless awakening from a dream Im just going to use Michael Raduga's _Indirect Techniques_.

----------


## Ev

> I then woke to my daily wake-up alarm and checked my sleep graph.  Unfortunately it was completely blank.  Can you advise please Ev.  
> 
> Also Ev, it seems to me that the Gentle & DEILD mode settings are exactly the same in beginner mode.  Can you explain the difference please?



The sleep graph may be blank if you started and re-started the app. It expects only one run of the app per night. 

The gentle mode always plays blue light reminder for 12 seconds. With the DEILD mode, you can customize the reminder to use different color or duration by tapping on the first marker clockwise after the black one on the singularity screen.

----------


## Ev

Today I had a really cool experience with the app. I woke up from a long and intense dream with a really involved story and good level of control. When I started to write down the dream, I brought up my phone to use it as a light to write in a dream journal. Something did not feel right and I checked the digital bedside clock, which blanked out. I was having a false awakening, and the phone was still on my arm. It was shining light, which was reflected on paper. 

 Then I checked the app, which showed a different interface, instantly letting me know that I was dreaming. The dream ended a few seconds later, but the realization of that was really cool.

----------


## ohaimax

Ev, (sorry for Off Topic) you orig mentioned DEILD, whats the best post somewhere for learning this?   I dont have Iphone (dont want to pay for Serv for it) so i would have to learn it without the app.  I usually just DILD but am looking for an Expansion of that.   I HATE all the Complex ILD's .   Simplicity is for me.   Also, i have issues w Hunter Mode and am trying to resolve that w Non-Induction but have failed so far.  Your research is always helpful...Thanks !

----------


## gtmj115

Annnddrrroooooiiiidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd  d

----------


## BlakeE45

Putting in my request for an Android version as well.

----------


## tommo

I think he's working it.  Although I may be wrong.

----------


## Ev

> Ev, (sorry for Off Topic) you orig mentioned DEILD, whats the best post somewhere for learning this?   I dont have Iphone (dont want to pay for Serv for it) so i would have to learn it without the app.  I usually just DILD but am looking for an Expansion of that.   I HATE all the Complex ILD's .   Simplicity is for me.   Also, i have issues w Hunter Mode and am trying to resolve that w Non-Induction but have failed so far.  Your research is always helpful...Thanks !



Here are tutorials on the dream reentry. 
DEILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream Reentry Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


As for the Android, I have an API from Zeo and may put together an update to work with that for the Android app.  The android app would use the Zeo EEG headband to detect REM sleep, then play a reminder when rem sleep is detected. 
Here's the current version of the Android app: https://market.android.com/details?i...eamingapp.beta

----------


## Ev

I will probably release the update v0.8 for the Android app this weekend after testing:
Android app update v0.8 - Lucid Dreaming App » Lucid Dreaming App

----------


## gtmj115

Awesome thanks man!!

----------


## Marsupilama

Hey Ev! Really like your vision and enthusiasm towards this project and I also really like the name, quiet catchy actually  :smiley:  I do however have some concerns. I didn't read all the instructions and explanations but here's what I think. If you really wanna take this app mainstream, in my opinion, you need to make it more simple. Generally most people wouldn't care about a feature like the astro-biological clock. To them that's just something new they have to learn. Why would the average user care when your body starts releasing melatonin? Sure this is a great feature for lucid dreaming geeks like us, but I believe the more simple you make this app, the more success it will have and the more people will buy it. You had a really good idea with making a beginners mode, I would even take that a step further and make that the default mode of the app with any additional features hidden in the options. The people who actually care about them will find them nevertheless...

----------


## Ev

> Hey Ev! Really like your vision and enthusiasm towards this project and I also really like the name, quiet catchy actually  I do however have some concerns. I didn't read all the instructions and explanations but here's what I think. If you really wanna take this app mainstream, in my opinion, you need to make it more simple. Generally most people wouldn't care about a feature like the astro-biological clock. To them that's just something new they have to learn. Why would the average user care when your body starts releasing melatonin? Sure this is a great feature for lucid dreaming geeks like us, but I believe the more simple you make this app, the more success it will have and the more people will buy it. You had a really good idea with making a beginners mode, I would even take that a step further and make that the default mode of the app with any additional features hidden in the options. The people who actually care about them will find them nevertheless...



Thank you for the feedback! I appreciate you taking time to write that. 

The current app is very complex, because it is a research app. I do not have a sleep lab available to me, and I have to use the app for research and development. It outputs quite a lot of data to help understand the sleep pattern. Best of all is that the app is capable of predicting when dreaming would happen. 

This is the first part of the puzzle: understanding when dreaming happens. I'd say it has been resolved decently well.

The second part to the puzzle is understanding how the brain responds to outside cues. I do not have a sleep lab, and neither do you. I hope that by looking at the data, at some point someone will be able to understand how to influence the mind during dreaming.  This is where all the customization comes in. Maybe something works while other stuff does not. 

Until I understand how to influence the person's mind with an external cue and when I should do it, the app should stay as a low profile niche thing. The general public wants a single button app. I don't know how to make one yet.

----------


## tommo

That makes a lot of sense.  I was thinking the same thing as marsupiliama when I first started using it as well.
That's a perfect explanation.

Have you thought about letting users upload their graphs to your website or something?
It may help the research along to have a lot of data to choose from.  Or maybe we could have a thread on DV to upload them to.

----------


## tommo

Hey Ev, just wondering if there are plans to integrate the Zeo with Singularity for iPhone?
Or is it even worth it do you think?

----------


## antronics

DIdnt see this question.  Can you use this app while sleeping in bed with your wife and a miniature schnauzer?  How far away do you have to be from your sleeping partner?

----------


## tommo

Hey Ev!

I've found something you're gonna love!

It's a watch that connects via bluetooth to Android phones and iPhone.
It has a built in accelerometer and also vibrating function!

Pebble: E-Paper Watch for iPhone and Android by Pebble Technology &mdash; Kickstarter

SDK is available soon.

I think this could push your app just that little bit further to being incredible.

----------


## mcwillis

I got my sewing kit out and my soldering iron and Ive nearly finshed making a home-made wirst band/pocket for my iphone to use this in wrist band mode as Im finding beginner mode rather tempremental.  Looking forward to testing it hopefully Sunday night if all goes to plan  :smiley:

----------


## collapse

I'll definitely be buying this... it combines two of my favourite things to read obsessively about - lucid dreaming and the Singularity (Ray Kurzweil is my hero).  I was wondering if any lucid dreaming apps were effective and this one caught my attention because of the name.  Now that I've found out it was made by a member of DV, I know it's legit!

----------


## tommo

> I got my sewing kit out and my soldering iron and Ive nearly finshed making a home-made wirst band/pocket for my iphone to use this in wrist band mode as Im finding beginner mode rather tempremental.  Looking forward to testing it hopefully Sunday night if all goes to plan



How did it go?
I tried to make my own a while ago, but it was difficult with the ipod, since it needs to be plugged in all night and there's not much for the material to grab on to coz it's really thin.





> I'll definitely be buying this... it combines two of my favourite things to read obsessively about - lucid dreaming and the Singularity (Ray Kurzweil is my hero).  I was wondering if any lucid dreaming apps were effective and this one caught my attention because of the name.  Now that I've found out it was made by a member of DV, I know it's legit!



Definitely legit.  Been trying to get everybody to try it.
The problem most people seem to have is that it's got a pretty steep learning curve.  So just beware that you probably won't understand everything instantly.
It actually is pretty simple, but it just doesn't seem like it at first.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me.
Ev is away at the moment I think, but I should be able to answer most questions about using it.

----------


## AlessioFelice

will singularity experience work on my Ipad1 ?

----------

